# Missed the shot



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

to be able to capture this one.

Cash has retrieved 100s of ducks but because I'm hunting I don't get a picture. Today I decided come **** or high water, I was getting a picture of him retrieving ducks.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

He's beautiful! ;D Nice photo!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

> He's beautiful!


He is on the heavy side. I put him on a diet and he had lost five lbs. I noticed he had started to gain it back. He is sneaking the girls leftovers, so now I have to pick up all dog bowls right after their dinner.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Never Count out the Gunslinger as well 

Helen the Great ;D 8) dna helped here some fun 

Outstanding REAL WATER FOWL bird Hunting Picture  and the Red

Momma The Tex Red is proud

Earned  ;D


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Nice picture. It can be difficult. I take most of my pictures while actively hunting. I do miss some opportunities to shoot a bird, or miss a shot on a bird because of the camera, but I have it down to where it is not as much if a problem as it used to be for me.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I got a new camera that's waterproof, so I'm hoping to get more action shots.


----------

